# looking for reputable breeder around DC



## tevolo (May 19, 2014)

Hello, I am really hoping someone here might know of any good breeders around the Washington DC area. We are not looking for a show dog just a quality puppy for our kids. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm in DC but looked pretty much anywhere in the northeast for our puppy. Our breeder is from West Virginia but will be meeting us halfway at her friend/breeder in Maryland, so only a 2 hour drive for us each way!


----------



## tevolo (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. Would you mind sharing your breeders information? and did you do a site visit to their home prior to the purchase?
Thanks again


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll private message you!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm in Northern Virginia, and drove 3-1/2 to 4 hours to get Maccabee from Starborn Havanese (Tom and Pam King). Tom is very active on this forum, as well as several people with Starborn pups.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Where do you take Macabee for grooming?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I'm in Northern Virginia, and drove 3-1/2 to 4 hours to get Maccabee from Starborn Havanese (Tom and Pam King). Tom is very active on this forum, as well as several people with Starborn pups.


I THINK Pam and Tom have a longer waiting list than likely puppies for this season, but they also know everyone in the Havanese world, and if it's not likely that they'll have a puppy for you, I'm sure they will know who else is expecting puppies.

ALL reputable breeders strive to produce dogs as close to the standard as possible, but the number who are REALLY "show worthy" is much smaller. Even then, many breeders, like the Kings, would still prefer to place their puppies in loving pet homes than sell them for show. GOOD breeders know that the best placement for EVERY puppy, "show quality" or not is with a loving family!

My point is, even if you don't want a "show dog" you should still be looking for exactly the same kind of breeder&#8230; One who breeds for HEALTH, TEMPERAMENT, and SOUND STRUCTURE. If they also happen to be "typey" enough for the show ring, that's icing on the cake, whether you ever show the dog or not!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Make sure to visit the breeder in person so you can assess how the puppies are being raised versus meeting somewhere else and picking up your puppy away from the breeder's home.

Check out this thread for how to find a reputable breeder:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16008


----------

